# Painting a foam skull



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I wrote up a how-to on how I paint foam skulls. Hope you enjoy it.









http://www.grimvisions.com/2008/07/25/painting-a-foam-skull


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool. Excellent instruction. Really great job on the teeth.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Really great job on the teeth.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ahhhh Kurt, always bringing something back from the dead. As always an inspiration, thanks.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice krough. Thanks for posting this. My foam skulls look too...well...foamy.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent results and a fantastic how-to. I have a couple foam skulls laying around, will have to try your technique. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

A great how-to on a very pertinent topic by an original artist. This is why I love this place! Thanks a million Krough!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice how-to Krough. 
Makes me want to go paint!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Nice how-to. I love the details. Thanks for posting that. Did you sculpt the skull? Looks good!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking skull Krough, and and easy to follow how-to. Thanks.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Krough...good paint always makes a prop great


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Great guide. The only thing better than learning about a prop is making a prop! Thanks.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

scourge999 said:


> Nice how-to. I love the details. Thanks for posting that. Did you sculpt the skull? Looks good!


I did not sculpt the skull myself. It is a cast from a Dragon Skin mold I made from a skull that very oddly shaped, its not very anatomically correct at all. I get very strange casts from this particular mold because the mother mold is falling apart (and poorly made because it was my 1st mother mold attempt). Sometimes I get elongated skulls, sometimes they are deformed looking.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen your stuff before. So how do you tell when its deformed?


----------

